# Ser de bona pasta



## Mei

Hola joves!

Quan diem que algú és de bona pasta, aquesta pasta a qué es refereix? Quan ho dic penso en el menjar, però pot ser que es refereixi als diners com dient "és de bona pasta, és de bona família"?

Salut i força al canut!

Mei


----------



## chics

Al material de que n'està fet, aquest algú.


----------



## Mei

chics said:


> Al material de que n'està fet, aquest algú.



Com si aquest material fos de bona qualitat, oi?

Gràcies. 

Mei


----------



## chics

Exacte!

Més pistes al diccionari:
*PASTA:* (...) *6.* En general, material de què es compon una cosa, aplicat figuradament també a coses no materials_._
_Vós qui sou de la dita pasta de natura humana_, Villena Vita Chr., c. 236.
_Jo som feta d'una pasta | que no es maura amb falsedat_, Benejam FyF, acte iii.


----------



## Mei

Gràcies Chics 

Mei


----------



## chics

De res, Mei. 

(Avui menjaré macarrons  )


----------



## sept69

Hola Mei, ser de bona pasta entenc que es una bona persona y que no te la fotra de canto, que no va amb males intencions, es  una persona honrada etc.. no te res aveure amb els diners.


----------



## Mei

sept69 said:


> Hola Mei, ser de bona pasta entenc que es una bona persona y que no te la fotra de canto, que no va amb males intencions, es  una persona honrada etc.. no te res aveure amb els diners.



 Gràcies sept69. El que volia saber era per què diem pasta o a qué es refereix quan diem pasta. I crec que en chics (i tu mateix/a) teniu raó... es com si diguessim que "aquesta persona és de bona qualitat, l'han fet amb un bon material" i no pas, "és de bona família" (s'entén bona família com a família amb calés).

Salut!

Mei


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Si, parlant de families una bona familia, es de bona casa,  es una familia amb cales, en canvi una familia de bona pasta es que tots son bona gent. Es allò que de porc i de senyor se'n ve de mena...

Apa.


----------



## Xerinola

Mei said:


> ... es com si diguessim que "aquesta persona és de bona qualitat, l'han fet amb un bon material" i no pas, "és de bona família" (s'entén bona família com a família amb calés).


 
Hola mei!
Jo també ho entec així. 
Fins ara!
X:


----------

